# Can I mount a Plow on this?



## ramper (Jan 5, 2010)

It is 1957 Toro Golf Course tractor. It has a 6 cylinder engine. I am looking to plow my rural driveway. Straight about 700 ft. The tractor is a 4 speed with dual in the back. I thought about a hitch plow as the tractor has a receiver hitch in the rear. I thought maybe I could get a receiver hitch up front too.


----------



## ramper (Jan 5, 2010)

What about this plow?

http://rmn.craigslist.org/pts/2060612180.html


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

well with the right welding/fabricator you can mount any thing on it....


----------



## ramper (Jan 5, 2010)

Well the price of this seems right ($400) as I am just planning on plowing my driveway. I know that the elctric controls are not as heavy duty as hydrolics, but they should get the job done.


----------



## ramper (Jan 5, 2010)

What about this plow?

http://rmn.craigslist.org/pts/2190962889.html

I am just just confused about how to get the pump hooked up. Am I going to have to find a way to mount the pump to this engine?

Should I be looking for electric pumps?

We have a snowthorwer and a ATV plow, but we at time need more power.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

I would just get a standard plow hook up like a 7.5 meyer. This way the pump and the electric motor are independent of the tractor motor. All as you need is to get power to the electric motor which operates the pump. No need for any PTO's or anything. Very easy, just need to custom fab a mount for the plow to the frame of the tractor. 


Thats a cool tractor... do you have any more photos...


----------



## ramper (Jan 5, 2010)

It is a 1956 Toro Golf course tractor. The issue with a newer plow is simple the cost. I can get this plow for less than $700. Weld up some mounts and built a bracket for the pump.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

That thing is so cool... Never scene one before. How solid is the frame. Keep that in mind with a heavy plow. I understand the money aspect but may require more time on your part. Might be easier just to find a ratty yard truck that you can only use in the snow. They go for about $800 to $1000 by me with a plow allready attached. An old Ramcharger rotted etc...


----------



## kingf350 (Dec 16, 2010)

you can mount a plow on you will just need fabication


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

been waiting this long might as well parts it together ..

find a pump cheep. then a blade. and frame work parts you can use. 

its easy to do . keep watchin craigslist. and mabye wait till the end of the snow season . look for people dumpin the old left over stuff thay dont need or even used.


----------



## ramper (Jan 5, 2010)

We have a long drive that is only one car wide. We live out in the country and the wind drift the snow. We have a Ariens 36" walk behind, an Ariens 36" two stage on a garden tractor, and ATV with a plow and a rider (JD LX255) with a plow. We have twice had to have neighbors came and blow us out as our equipment could not handle it. The main isse is that if you get off the drive you are in the ditch. We would LOVE a 4wd compact tractor with a 3point blower. Those run $10,000 used and $20,000+ new. We were thinking a plow on this tractor would clear the drive quickly when we need it cleared and then we could go back later and blow the snow out. 

We need something that can move the snow quickly when we need to leave in the morning or return home from work at night.

We have looked at plow trucks (and Jeeps), but they often have issues also. Since we already own this, we are trying to make it work. 

We thought of a Snowbear type that would mount to a trailer hitch in the front or back of this tractor.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

by the sounds of the story that 2wd 1957 toro will be workin to plow out the snow. and just imagin if you slide that off the side and get it stuck. 

if me i would sell the extra snow removal stuff except the snow blower. then buy a nice plow setup for a 4x4 vehicle you have already . plus you stay nice and warm and not trash that nice old toro unit.

and the toro looks real light in the back for weight to get good traction / tire pressure on the ground to push snow.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

sweetk30;1232581 said:


> by the sounds of the story that 2wd 1957 toro will be workin to plow out the snow. and just imagin if you slide that off the side and get it stuck.
> 
> if me i would sell the extra snow removal stuff except the snow blower. then buy a nice plow setup for a 4x4 vehicle you have already . plus you stay nice and warm and not trash that nice old toro unit.
> 
> and the toro looks real light in the back for weight to get good traction / tire pressure on the ground to push snow.


Good point... also definitely too nice of a machine to plow with...


----------



## loudcav (Jan 24, 2011)

if it was me Id sell every thing but the snow blower and the ATV its self and just get that compact tractor and blower that you really want


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

Dont forget to invite Granny and Elly Mae along and get Jethro to shovel around the mailbox


----------



## ramper (Jan 5, 2010)

After reading these post and thinking about it a little more, I have decided NOT to mount a plow on this tractor. I will be looking to get a compact tractor with a loader and a blower. I priced Bobcats and they were about $24,000 and JD was $10,000 more.


----------



## brimfield (Jan 2, 2009)

Good idea, you don't want to damage a nice old tractor like that. Some of the cheaper bolt on plows like snow bear have a short height and snow can come up and over the plow. A tractor with a blower would be great.


----------



## loudcav (Jan 24, 2011)

good idea the tractor and blower should be alot faster than that toro one pass out then one back in and you should be ready to go you will just want to make sure every one knows how to run the tractor and blower that way if someones home and the weather goes to hell every one can get back in


----------



## ramper (Jan 5, 2010)

*Is this a deal?*

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/grd/2203921757.html


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

ramper;1234098 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/grd/2203921757.html


That seams cool... If it works show 60 - $100 bills and see if he bites... Dont make an offer over the phone, just go there and if you like it show him the money, just not all of it... lol

Dont know about the value of the machine but it looks like it should do the job...


----------

